# Wondering about breding related rabbits......



## samanthaj (Mar 4, 2012)

I know there  is a recipe of sorts to this LOL we have two does from the same litter and plan to breed them to different bucks,wondering if its ok to breed the babies to each other. Also have babies from them with the same dad,could we breed those babies to each other. Like I said I know there is a correct way,or what works best, Im just not sure what it is


----------



## secuono (Mar 4, 2012)

If they are meat rabbits, you can breed whatever you want to whoever else. 
Breeding related rabbits can strengthen good traits, but also the bad. So it's fine, just need to watch for results.


----------



## brentr (Mar 4, 2012)

Second what secuono posted.  I have meat rabbits.  I've bred nephew to aunt, half-sibling to half-sibling, cousin to cousin, even son to mother.  All litters turned out healthy and fine.  Of course, all those litters went to freezer camp, and I had no intention of carrying on the breeding line.

When I'm ready to keep a new replacement doe, I try to select one with genetics as far away from my bucks as I can (or only breed to the most unrelated buck).  I don't keep pedigree charts, but I do mentally try keep lines as far apart as I can (and sometimes it is not very far!)


----------



## 4-H forever!<3 (Mar 4, 2012)

I've heard that the only combo to avoid is brother and sister, but that could be false.


----------



## lee&lyric (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks all this is exactly what I (we) needed.  We have some for meat (what is stated above makes sense); however, I have fallen in love with Holland Lops and I'm researching the breeding of them for a small business/hobby.


----------



## Mea (Mar 10, 2012)

4-H forever!<3 said:
			
		

> I've heard that the only combo to avoid is brother and sister, but that could be false.


Actually... Brother to sister  'could' be geneticly unrelated.  Since Each animal gets only half its genetic make-up from each parent...in theory,  they could each inherit  completely different genes....   Most of the "do Not breed bro/sis"... is due to human squeamishness  about incest.      Animals have not read the book....

  When close relatives are bred together... it will concentrate both the Good genes and the Bad genes.


----------

